# Your top 10 LEAST favorite film directors ever



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

It had to be done.

And you can only put Nolan on your list once.


----------



## Grape (Aug 8, 2012)

**


----------



## Distance (Aug 8, 2012)

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Bart (Aug 8, 2012)

Jena's opened Pandora's box without even knowing it.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm finding it hard to think up of a list of my ten least favorite film makers. :/

Uwe Boll is really the only one that certainly will be on my list.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Jena just loves to watch Konoha Theatre burn.


----------



## escamoh (Aug 8, 2012)

michael bay
joel schumacher
uwe boll 
dennis dugan
christopher nolan
christopher nolan
christopher nolan
christopher nolan
christopher nolan
christopher nolan


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 8, 2012)

And let me just jump in, right now, and issue an official statement:


Attn: Fucking Idiots living within my borders


This could be a perfectly decent thread. Try to impress me with how cogently you can present your arguments and how shrewdly you can debate each other. Do not fuck this up or piss me off with this one. 


Carry on,

Preet's Best Friend.


----------



## dream (Aug 8, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> Carry on,
> 
> Preet's Best Friend.





I should have a list up after work, one director that will definitely be on it is the director of Troll 2.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> And let me just jump in, right now, and issue an official statement:
> 
> 
> Attn: Fucking Idiots living within my borders
> ...



Entire statement is now rendered void.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 8, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> Entire statement is now rendered void.



Right?! Right?!


----------



## Stunna (Aug 8, 2012)

Bart said:


> Jena's opened Pandora's box without even knowing it.


>Implying Jena lacks bloodlust

har


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2012)

-Joel Schumacher for what he did to _Batman_
-Uwe Boll for *everything*
-M.Night Shymalan for _Avatar the Last Airbender_
-James Wong for _Dragonball Evolution_
-John R. Leonetti for _Mortal Kombat: Annihilation_
-Roman Polanski for being a despicable human being
-Jason Friedberg and Aaron Seltzer for _Meet the Spartans_, ruining _Scary Movie_, and those string of "X" _Movie_ series. 
-Dennis Dugan for those god-awful Adam Sandler movies (ex: _Jack and Jill_)
-Brett Ratner for _X-Men 3: The Last Stand_


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2012)

This is kind of a difficult list to do, because most directors I bother to even remember usually have something that intrigues me. Uwe Boll, for example, has shown the capacity to improve. I thought "Tunnel Rats" was pretty good. Really, the people I'd give this too are the assholes who direct those Steven Seagal direct-to-DVD movies. But I guess that's too easy....

In no particular order,

1) Michael Bay ("Transformers", "Bad Boys"): It's more along the lines of what Bay has become. I actually used to enjoy his stuff and I think he's at his best when the actors come before special effects ("The Rock"). But I don't like any of the Transformers films (I enjoyed the first two films when I saw them, but they did not hold up very well) and it seems like he's only in it for the money now.

2) Len Wiseman ("Underworld", "Total Recall"): While he's a pretty solid action director, he also seems to have sold out. "Underworld 4" (which he produced) was one of the sloppiest movies of this year and "Total Recall" is one of the few action movies that bored me. He's killing his career for the sake of high profile projects.

3) Joe D’Amato ("Death Smiles on a Murderer","Zombie 5"): An Italian director. I've only seen a few of his films, but they've all been unwatchable. Apparently, he USUALLY does worse. 

4) Shawn Levy ("Pink Panther", "Night at the Museum"): While he's done a few okay movies ("Date Night", "Real Steal"), everyone else has been painfully terrible. 

Ugh, I can't think of any more off the top of my head.


----------



## TSC (Aug 8, 2012)

Ms. Jove said:


> And let me just jump in, right now, and issue an official statement:
> 
> 
> Attn: Fucking Idiots living within my borders
> ...



Said the mod who sticky a Christopher Nolan circle-jerk thread


----------



## James Bond (Aug 8, 2012)

Rob Zombie, best thing about his movies was Sheri-Moon's ass.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

No one's mentioned Adam Sandler Dennis Dugan yet?

Ok, I'll be the one to do it. He's definitely up there on my list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 8, 2012)

Jena said:


> No one's mentioned Adam Sandler yet?
> 
> Ok, I'll be the one to do it. He's definitely up there on my list.



I think you meant to post this in the top ten favorite directors.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2012)

Adam Sandler has directed?

I didn't even know this.


----------



## Jena (Aug 8, 2012)

Aw shit, you're right.

I don't know why I thought he directed his own movies.

So I change it to Dennis Dugan.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 8, 2012)

Joel Schumacher: The man added nipples to Batman, joked on set that Batman was stuff for dumb kids and claimed Batman needed more ass shots. 

Adam Shankman: The man directed Harispray, the most excruciatingly awful movie I've ever seen. And Wedding Planner too. 

Brett Ratner: Rush Hour is fine but really he's awful. Not to mention he's a douchebag and completely uninterested in films, mostly just there to pay for hookers and drugs.

Nolan: Well minus my distaste for his arrogant fanbase his films are rather ordinary. Bloated budgets, exposition heavy narrative, miscastings galore and films hinged on gimmicks. 

Sam Riami: Yes I know blasphemy but he's quite awful these days. If he's directed a film I'll probably ignore it.

Never seen many Uwe Boll films and I don't really mind Bay because I don't really watch his films.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think I have any least favorite directors.  Most films that I don't like I kinda just forget and I don't really remember much of anything.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 8, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Sam Riami: Yes I know blasphemy but he's quite awful these days. If he's directed a film I'll probably ignore it.



Yeah Raimi has made some really shitty films recently. Have you seen that trailer of Oz yet? Fucking awful .


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2012)

My problem with people listing Joel Schumacher is that they're only doing it for his Batman movies. That's just a small part of his filmography. He has actually done more good movies than bad movies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> My problem with people listing Joel Schumacher is that they're only doing it for his Batman movies. That's just a small part of his filmography. He has actually done more good movies than bad movies.



i was just about to say this, Its really sad that he will only be remembered for Batman and robin 


Any Way

Uwe Boll
M knight
Spike Lee

I'm not negative enough to get to 10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2012)

Spike Lee would be up there is mine, but not because he's bad. It's just that he's become so full of himself and I feel it's begun to affect the quality of his works.


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> My problem with people listing Joel Schumacher is that they're only doing it for his Batman movies. That's just a small part of his filmography. He has actually done more good movies than bad movies.



Nah, he's had some other bad movies that he's directed....

_Flawless, Bad Company, Phantom of the Opera, The Number 23, Blood Creek, Twelve,_ and _Trespass_


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Spike Lee would be up there is mine, but not because he's bad. It's just that he's become so full of himself and I feel it's begun to affect the quality of his works.



come on man, you giving people lip for putting Schumacher who has never made a movie anywhere near as good as Do the Right thing, and you gonna throw black lee under the buss?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 9, 2012)

Parallax said:


> I don't think I have any least favorite directors.  Most films that I don't like I kinda just forget and I don't really remember much of anything.



Pretty much what Para said.

Except Michael Bay. 

That Transformers 2 still left a shitty taste in my mouth.


----------



## Tragic (Aug 9, 2012)

M Night Shyamalan: For a ton of different reasons. 

Nick Everhart: 2012 Doomsday has to actually be _the_ worst film I have ever watched.

Paul Weitz: Murdered the Cirque Du Freak series. I don't even understand what he was going for. 

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

Jena said:


> Nah, he's had some other bad movies that he's directed....
> 
> _Flawless, Bad Company, Phantom of the Opera, The Number 23, Blood Creek, Twelve,_ and _Trespass_



i liked Bad Company


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> come on man, you giving people lip for putting Schumacher who has never made a movie anywhere near as good as Do the Right thing, and you gonna throw black lee under the buss?



When it comes too Do the Right thing i have found that their are 2  major schools  of thought.

Those who enjoyed the movie, for its pathos, and themes

and those who hated it for its seemingly hypocritical and biased message.

I am one of the latter.


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> i liked Bad Company



I didn't.



It's not a terrible movie, I just didn't think it was very exceptional.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Neil Blomkamp

Martin Scorsese

Steven Spielberg

Quentin Tarantino

Peter Jackson

David Fincher

John Carpenter

Ridley Scott

James Cameron

Robert Zemeckis

M. Night Shyamalol

this is the best I could think of right now.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't even fucking remember the names of like...5. How the shit am I supposed to remember 10 of my least favorite?

I guess Uwe Boll is my first.
Second would be George Lucas (Post-The Fucking of Indiana Jones and Star Wars) ((Fucking...Ancient Aliens IJ movie, REALLY?!)) ((Replacing the old dude with Haden Faggotsin in the end of Jedi Strikes back?! REALLLLY?!))


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2012)

Violent By Design said:


> come on man, you giving people lip for putting Schumacher who has never made a movie anywhere near as good as Do the Right thing, and you gonna throw black lee under the buss?



Except most detractors only seem to hate Schumacher for his Batman movies. Does nobody remember "The Lost Boys", "Flatliners", "The Client" (which was just alright), "Phone Booth" or "A Time to Kill" (a personal favorite of mine)?

I didn't mind "The Number 23" either. "Bad Company" was mediocre. Haven't seen any of his direct-to-DVD films yet and never bothered with "Phantom of the Opera".

At least Jena pointed out many different movies, presuming she's actually seen all of those. Part of me finds it hard to believe that she's seen "Blood Creek". 

Spike Lee has made some great movies in the past- I stress "the past"-, but his attitude as a filmmaker has soured my opinions of him. I used to think that he made movies to say something about society, but these days I almost feel he's exploiting past racial tensions. Plus, I consider "Miracle at St. Anna" even worse than Schumachers "Batman movies".

Edit: lol, I don't get why someone would hate Indiana Jones 4 for having aliens either. I mean- and I say this as a Christian- is it any more difficult to believe than the Holy Grail or the ark of the covenant?


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 9, 2012)

The Lost Boys, and Flatliners are easily in my top 5 most favorite movies of all time, man! Dat Kiefer.  homo


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

Phone Booth Is a personal Favorite of mine.

And who Doesn't Love Lost Boys


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> At least Jena pointed out many different movies, presuming she's actually seen all of those. Part of me finds it hard to believe that she's seen "Blood Creek".


You dare to question me, muthafucka?

Fassbender is in it. Of course I've seen it.

Schumacher is...eh. I don't know if I'd put him on my least favorites lists. I'm lukewarm towards him.



> Edit: lol, I don't get why someone would hate Indiana Jones 4 for having aliens either. I mean- and I say this as a Christian- is it any more difficult to believe than the Holy Grail or the ark of the covenant?


It's because the fantastical elements in the other movies are somewhat related to historical objects, whereas aliens are typically seen as a more futuristic element.

It's also weird because that movie tries unsuccessfully to merge the man's man action movie with a family-friendly adventure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2012)

I guess I should say "M. Night" would be in this list, but I'm reluctant.

I do believe that M. Night is a creative guy- both in terms of visuals and story- but his ego gets in the way of that, making his last few movies suck pretty hard (although "The Happening" is at least entertainingly sucky). Because he feels he can do no wrong, he won't be able to fix his weaknesses.



> You dare to question me, muthafucka?
> 
> Fassbender is in it. Of course I've seen it.
> 
> Schumacher is...eh. I don't know if I'd put him on my least favorites lists. I'm lukewarm towards him.



lol I didn't know that. But have you seen...."Trespass"?



> It's because the fantastical elements in the other movies are somewhat related to historical objects, whereas aliens are typically seen as a more futuristic element.
> 
> It's also weird because that movie tries unsuccessfully to merge the man's man action movie with a family-friendly adventure.



That's debatable. The Holy Grail is 100% mythical (it's not even in the Bible) and of course unless you believe the Old Testament, then the ark can be considered that as well. While it's all speculation, some people attribute real life structures to aliens.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

Aliens is the last of Indy 4's issues.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2012)

Well that's it. While I personally enjoyed the movie, I can see why people would hate it for its flaws. But there being aliens...is not a flaw.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

What happened to the 'Your top 10 MOST favorite film directors ever"? I cant seem to find it anywhere lol


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2012)

When I say that, don't misunderstand me. It doesn't bother me at all either. I like the way James Rolfe (AVGN) defended it in his review where he posted the clip from the film where Indy says "It depends on who your god is."

EDIT: Check the landfills.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 9, 2012)

Awwww. It got deleted.. I AM DISAPPOINT.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2012)

I thought Jove resurrected the thread but deleted a ton of posts


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol I didn't know that. But have you seen...."Trespass"?


I saw the first 30 minutes or so. The poster and trailer looked so shitty, I had to.

But it wasn't hilariously shitty, it was just boring.



> That's debatable. The Holy Grail is 100% mythical (it's not even in the Bible) and of course unless you believe the Old Testament, then the ark can be considered that as well. While it's all speculation, some people attribute real life structures to aliens.



I mean in the sense of things that are allegedly historial. The Holy Grail is fictional, but it's said to have originated in the past.

With the exception of Temple of Doom, the original Indiana Jones movies are focused around objects that your average schmo off the street has probably heard of at some point. It doesn't matter if the objects are actually real or not, but that they're something the audience immediately recognizes as an ancient treasure. 

The aliens in Crystal Skull are confusing because at the beginning of the movie they're pursing "modern" aliens (modern by the standards of the movie; aka the Roswell crash aliens) and then they shift to pursuing the ancient kind of aliens.

I think the aliens may have been able to work in the movie if they had handled them better. They always felt really vaguely defined to me and Indy didn't really seem to give a shit about them until the end (from what I remember, anyway, I thought he was going on throughout the entire movie about how the aliens weren't real but I could be wrong about that).

But yeah, I'll agree with you that having aliens in an Indy movie isn't necessarily a flaw. I just think that in Crystal Skull's case, it _is_ a flaw because they don't really seem to know how to write them into the script well enough for the audience to suspend their disbelief.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 9, 2012)

tl'dr

fuck Aliens


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 9, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Edit: lol, I don't get why someone would hate Indiana Jones 4 for having aliens either. I mean- and I say this as a Christian- is it any more difficult to believe than the Holy Grail or the ark of the covenant?



Because shit that pertains to the occult >>>>> Aliens. If I wanted Ancient Aliens, I would watch Ancient Aliens. But I want Indiana Jones, because Indiana Jones is all about mythical jesus shit because mythical jesus shit has ass tons of lore.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 9, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> When it comes too Do the Right thing i have found that their are 2  major schools  of thought.
> 
> Those who enjoyed the movie, for its pathos, and themes
> 
> ...



more like 1 major school and a small community colllege.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 9, 2012)

The Indy Franchise is 2 and 2

Yeah the Crystal Skull kinda sucked, but So did Temple of doom.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2012)

The problem is that the religious lore had mostly run out of steam. Islam actively avoids having items that can be worshiped. I don't know if buddhism has any. 

"Temple of Doom" was criticized for its false portrayal of the religious. What else is there? Christianity was notorious for adding a bunch of shit that had nothing to do with the Bible to its lore (once again, saying this as a Christian) and they already covered Judaism. 

They pretty much had to make something up, or go with something no one knows about. 

Jena: While I understand your post, then are you saying "Temple of Doom" suffers from the same issue? Remember that ToD was the second film, so clearly basing it on religious artifacts was never really the intention. 

Personally- and I know everyone will hate me for this- I think people hate IJ4 and even the Star Wars prequels because they can't judge the original films objectively. We grew up with the old Star Wars films, so we can ignore the bad acting in the first film (by some of the actors), but for some reason the acting is one of the main complaints about episode 1. Do I think the original films are better? Sure (I prefer "Raiders" and "Last Crusade" over "Crystal Skull"), but I think all of the Indiana Jones (and Star Wars) movies have flaws. But because we're used to them, we cease counting them as flaws.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Doesn't apply to me, I saw the prequels first.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 10, 2012)

the Prequells are underrated and the Originals are overrated.

To me they balance each other out.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

You all know I'd love to have this debate, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> The problem is that the religious lore had mostly run out of steam. Islam actively avoids having items that can be worshiped. I don't know if buddhism has any.


They could've gone for other historical objects, like the philosopher's stone, library of alexandria, the amber room, blackbeard's treasure, etc.

Which I think is what they attempted to do with the crystal skull thing, but I'm not sure how well-known that legend is.



> Jena: While I understand your post, then are you saying "Temple of Doom" suffers from the same issue? Remember that ToD was the second film, so clearly basing it on religious artifacts was never really the intention.


Yeah, I think it does. I don't think Temple was very good either, although I still like the heart being ripped out stuff because violence.



> Personally- and I know everyone will hate me for this- I think people hate IJ4 and even the Star Wars prequels because they can't judge the original films objectively. We grew up with the old Star Wars films, so we can ignore the bad acting in the first film (by some of the actors), but for some reason the acting is one of the main complaints about episode 1. Do I think the original films are better? Sure (I prefer "Raiders" and "Last Crusade" over "Crystal Skull"), but I think all of the Indiana Jones (and Star Wars) movies have flaws. But because we're used to them, we cease counting them as flaws.


Depends on the person. I didn't see SW until I was 18.

I think the problem that both franchises suffer is the long gap between the movies. I think that Lucas the people working on the movies sort of "forgot" how to make them, in a way. You approach a project in a completely different way when you're 39 than you do when you're 55. So anything you make is bound to be different.

They are just bad movies, too.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 10, 2012)

Uwe Boll(Alone in the dark is a great movie to see all his flaws as a director even if you never watched any of his other shitty movies like putting a song such as 7 seconds in a "sex scene" plus all the inconsistencies and other flaws , funny part is he blamed Tara Reid not going naked as the reason the movie flopped)and Paul W.S Anderson for his RE films.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2012)

Temple of Doom is really stupid, Indians don't eat roaches and they sure as hell don't eat chilled Monkey brains.


----------



## Friday (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't really follow directors, but M Night Shamalama sucks.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Temple of Doom is really stupid, Indians don't eat roaches and they sure as hell don't eat chilled Monkey brains.



Don't forget simplifying the gods down to a "good god vs bad god" conflict!

Otherwise the audience will get confused.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 10, 2012)

> Otherwise the audience will get confused



How else would the audience differentiate between White civilized people and brown crazy ass people


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2012)

Roland Emmerich.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 10, 2012)

Roland Emmerich
Michel Bay
M Night Shamalama
Roberto Benigni
Adam Shankman (Admittedly i didn't knew who he was till i saw Ennoa post two pages ago, but if directed Hairspray he deservs to be on the list)
Peter Jackson
Whoever directed Iron Man
Carlos Reygadas


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2012)

> They could've gone for other historical objects, like the philosopher's stone, library of alexandria, the amber room, blackbeard's treasure, etc.
> 
> Which I think is what they attempted to do with the crystal skull thing, but I'm not sure how well-known that legend is.



Once again though, it was the fans who created the concept that Indiana Jones movies are based off well known artifacts. "Temple of Doom" proves it wasnt the filmmakers intentions.



> Yeah, I think it does. I don't think Temple was very good either, although I still like the heart being ripped out stuff because violence.



Well at least you're consistent. I thought Temple of Doom was uneven. I like how different it was in terms of its aesthetics and it has a handful of amazing parts. Honestly, I could forgive that films stupidity. I just can't forgive it for.......was Kate Capshaw her name? Her character ruined it for me. 



> Depends on the person. I didn't see SW until I was 18.
> 
> I think the problem that both franchises suffer is the long gap between the movies. I think that Lucas the people working on the movies sort of "forgot" how to make them, in a way. You approach a project in a completely different way when you're 39 than you do when you're 55. So anything you make is bound to be different.
> 
> They are just bad movies, too.



Well keep in mind, even though I said all of that, there are plenty of people with 'real' reasons to hate the new ones while loving the old ones. But I do believe the masses are too easily....swayed by the wrong reasons.

I think the prequels are just mediocre. They have some good elements, some bad elements but generally they're just forgettable. The original films all had flaws, but they stood out to us. Of course, "Return of the Jedi" also was borderline forgettable. I only remember the ewoks and the finale with the emperor....

But it's like the "Batman and Robin" thing. I believe half of the people who think Schumacher sucks aren't really familiar with his works outside of those films. But when I point that out, I obviously don't mean everyone.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Once again though, it was the fans who created the concept that Indiana Jones movies are based off well known artifacts. "Temple of Doom" proves it wasnt the filmmakers intentions.



Fair enough.



> Well at least you're consistent. I thought Temple of Doom was uneven. I like how different it was in terms of its aesthetics and it has a handful of amazing parts. Honestly, I could forgive that films stupidity. I just can't forgive it for.......was Kate Capshaw her name? Her character ruined it for me.


I haven't seen ToD in about five years, but it's definitely the weakest of the three. I'm not sure if it's worse or better than Crystal Skull. It's kind of a tie for me, really.

I will tip my hat to it for at least attempting to try something new. I don't think they really succeeded, but at least they went for it.




> I think the prequels are just mediocre. They have some good elements, some bad elements but generally they're just forgettable. The original films all had flaws, but they stood out to us. Of course, "Return of the Jedi" also was borderline forgettable. I only remember the ewoks and the finale with the emperor....


Return is definitely the weakest of the original trilogy.



> But it's like the "Batman and Robin" thing. I believe half of the people who think Schumacher sucks aren't really familiar with his works outside of those films. But when I point that out, I obviously don't mean everyone.


Oh yeah, I didn't get the impression that you were trying to lump everyone together.

I do agree with your point to an extent. I think that there are a lot of people who hate on certain movies because almost everyone does. I also think that those are the same types of people that mindlessly praise things as well, for the same reason.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

Temple of Doom is easily the worst of the original trilogy (I'm able to ignore most of it's flaws though), but I still prefer it to Crystal Skull.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2012)

Raiders of the Lost Ark didn't age well. I watched it again last year. The stupidity of the plot and the outdated CGI effects made me cringe.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2012)

B-But... it's _Raiders._


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to love it as a kid. I wish I didn't rewatch it.

Same goes for Predator.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2012)

Yasha confirmed for insane.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 10, 2012)

Nostalgia plays trick with your mind.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Temple of Doom is really stupid, Indians don't eat roaches and they sure as hell don't eat chilled Monkey brains.


There's a tribe right here in my state that does eat monkey-things, actually 

Well, not cockroaches though.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2012)

It's Yasha we really gonna trust him with American films?

racist as fuck


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 11, 2012)

> There's a tribe right here in my state that does eat monkey-things, actually



Those guys were Rajput or something though, not some nuts from a random village. 

Yasha doesn't like action films, or films with white people, unless it's Leonardo Di Craprio.


----------



## MajorThor (Aug 11, 2012)

Crystal Skull was shit. The End.

Temple of Doom had slaves in it, which made it pro-as-fuck. The End.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Kathryn Bigelow
Exploits serious events that are still going on in order to win awards and make money.
She is a bitch.

Nolan
Self explanatory.

Danny Boyle
His films arent really anything special... yet he is held in a high regard.

Luc Besson
All his films are cliche bullshit, yes even Leon, which are trying just to make money. No wonder this douchebag is writing films like the transporter these days...


----------



## Detective (Aug 12, 2012)

In no particular order, because being terrible is something that doesn't need to be defined in a rank.

McG
Uwe Boll
Brett Ratner
Michael Bay
John Whitesell
Jason Friedberg
Every director that continues to get Nicole Cage as a main character.
Steven Brill
Dennis Dugan
Paul W.S Anderson
Robert Rodriguez 
M. Night Shyamalan
Brian Robbins
David Slade
That son of a bitch who keeps turning out That [Insert Title] Movie i.e Disaster Movie, Date Movie, etc.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd also like to add the cunt that directed these terrible movies Meet the Spartans, Epic Movie, Disaster Movie and Vampires Suck.


----------



## Silence (Aug 12, 2012)

Michael Bay - I don't like any of his movies
Adam Sandler - he's just not funny to me
Joel Schumacher - just cause
Peter Jackson - i really hated LOTR
that's all i got


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

> Danny Boyle
> His films arent really anything special... yet he is held in a high regard.



His recent stuff is meh but I love 28 Days/Weeks later and Sunshine. Transpotting isn't bad either.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Well yes I am exagerrating a bit...but cant say I am a fan.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Aug 12, 2012)

Have you seen Trainspottig? Masterpiece! 28 Days/Weeks Later are good as well, especially the first half of 28 Days Later is amazing.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 12, 2012)

I really find trainspotting overrated  and slumdog, 127 hours overrated as well...
Anyways another complaint of mine is that he doesnt really have much personality in his movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2012)

Slumdog and 127 hours aren't really to my taste but watch Sunshine if you haven't.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2012)

I like Trainspotting

I will never look at Lust for Life the same again.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 12, 2012)

What if television direction was included? Who would you guys add to the list?


----------



## Grape (Aug 12, 2012)

Trainspotting is good. I don't know if I want to say it's more than just good or not. It's different. Hummmph


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 12, 2012)

adee said:


> What if television direction was included? Who would you guys add to the list?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2012)

I like Danny Boyle, but I agree that "Slumdog Millionaire" and especially "127 Hours" are overrated.


----------

